
The 14 biggest announcements from Amazon’s surprise hardware event - rainhacker
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/20/17883242/amazon-alexa-event-2018-news-recap-echo-auto-dot-sub-link-auto-microwave
======
zerealshadowban
The Fire TV recast seems to be a shot across the bow for Tivo and Roku? the
multiple speakers and amp seem to be a shot across the bow for Sonos and Bose?

The Alexa-everywhere tactics are reminiscent of the early AWS years. The SDKs
and platforms for embedded systems are excellent long-term strategy.

The integration with Skype and Ring positions the Alexa Show to take over the
video communication market. I'm surprised Microsoft hasn't attempted to
release a Skype-based home-hub device. I'm also surprised Apple hasn't made
more audacious moves towards a home-hub device.

The progression of product names is somewhat confusing -- how is the general
public to keep track of "new" and "generation N" to understand features?

------
pwned1
Honestly, I thought reading through this that it was an Onion article. Amazon
is now pushing complete and total surveillance of you and your home. By
Amazon.

------
stinger
the goal seems to pair "echo" with as many english words as possible.

echo: dot, auto, show, don’t show, plus, minus, sub, stars, galaxy, up

Which ones are real and which ones are fake?

